# Zentriervorrichtung am Bootstrailer aber welche?



## Bonsai1 (11. August 2014)

Hallo,
würde gerne wissen wie man beim Trailern das Problem mit dem Seitenwind am besten in den Griff bekommt.Habe mir das ein oder andere schon mal angeschaut.Aber halt nur geschaut.Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir von eueren Erfahrungen mit dem Problem Wind bzw.Seitenwind beim Trailern.berichten würdet und was ihr für Lösungen dafür gefunden habt.
Vielen Dank
Bonsai


----------



## Emil82x (11. August 2014)

*AW: Zentriervorrichtung am Bootstrailer aber welche?*

Hallo,

schau dir mal die Trailer von Pega an!
http://www.pegabv.nl/

Die Modelle Pega-Lundliner sind teilweise mit seitlichen Führungsrollen ausgestattet, die zusätzlich das Boot zentrieren. Da findet man bei Google auch Bilder zu.

Ich persönlich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Seitenwind. 
Mir reicht die normale Zentriervorrichtung mit den beiden größeren Gummirädern (Wippe) in der Mitte aus.

Je nach dem was du für einen Trailer hast, lässt sich so was gut selber bauen!

Gruß


----------



## wackelschwanz (11. August 2014)

*AW: Zentriervorrichtung am Bootstrailer aber welche?*

Hallo,#h

schau mal hier...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvt9HCYiN8s


----------



## racoon (11. August 2014)

*AW: Zentriervorrichtung am Bootstrailer aber welche?*

Das Problem wirst Du nicht in den Griff bekommen, einzige Lösung ist, mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit zu fahren, gerade auf Brücken und in Waldstücken/ aus Waldstücken raus. Ein Boot hat nunmal eine Angriffsfläche. Wichtig ist, dass Du das Boot sicher auf dem Trailer festzurrst mit mindestens 2 Gurten, besser sogar 3. So rutscht es auf dem Trailer nicht und die Masse Boot/Trailer bleibt eine Einheit.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. August 2014)

*AW: Zentriervorrichtung am Bootstrailer aber welche?*



racoon schrieb:


> Das Problem wirst Du nicht in den Griff bekommen, einzige Lösung ist, mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit zu fahren, gerade auf Brücken und in Waldstücken/ aus Waldstücken raus. Ein Boot hat nunmal eine Angriffsfläche. Wichtig ist, dass Du das Boot sicher auf dem Trailer festzurrst mit mindestens 2 Gurten, besser sogar 3. So rutscht es auf dem Trailer nicht und die Masse Boot/Trailer bleibt eine Einheit.





Wusste gar nicht das man ein Boot auf Brücken oder in Waldsterben trailert|bigeyes


----------



## racoon (11. August 2014)

*AW: Zentriervorrichtung am Bootstrailer aber welche?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das man ein Boot auf Brücken oder in Waldsterben trailert|bigeyes


 
Wo trailerst Du denn Dein Boot ? Ich trailer es hinten am Auto dran und wenn man entsprechend viel auf Autobahnen und Landstraßen unterwegs ist, hat man da schon ein klein wenig mit Seitenwind zu kämpfen.

Aber wenn ich mir den ganzen Thread nochmal so durchlese, denke ich, dass da ein Mißverständnis vorliegt und der TE nicht das Trailern meint, sondern das Slippen. #q


----------



## Bonsai1 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Zentriervorrichtung am Bootstrailer aber welche?*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge.Richtig ist das das Slippen an sich gemeint war.Aber richtiges Festspannen ist natürlich auch wichtig.
Habe einen Heku 1150KG gebremsten Trailer.Die Lösung die Pega anbietet scheint mir nicht schlecht zu sein.Sollte jemand noch was anderes kennen würde ich mich freuen dieses noch zu erfahren.
Grüsse Bonsai


----------



## Stxkx1978 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Zentriervorrichtung am Bootstrailer aber welche?*

ich habe bei meinem trailer auch 2 räder als zentrierung nach hinten hin auslaufen.klappt auch bei starker ströhmung sehr gut.
selbst gemacht.


----------

